# DGR Suspension Coilovers Now Available @ ISM



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
We just got the news from DGR Suspension, the coilovers are ready to go for Z-link Rear suspension cars now, we are going to be testing a set tailored for the ECO very soon.

There are 2 versions of the Coilovers available:

Street System consists of 6K Front and 4K Rear spring rates.

Track System consists of 8K Front and 6K Rear spring rates.

New front tubular sway bar links in a shorter length to rid the car of those plastic links.

Both use stock top mounts.
•30 Way Adjustable Shock absorber
•Full Threaded Body
•Shock Height Adjustment
•Spring Perch Adjustment
•LIFETIME WARRANTY(yes a true lifetime warranty):goodjob:

All Cruze systems are hand assembled and take 10-14 days to assemble before shipment.

Read up more about the DGR Coilovers at InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

next item for me,just for lifetime warranty


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice....


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Id like to see better pics of the mounts, are they solid pillowball style, oem rubber or what?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am interested... this was on the list of items to purchase!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This may be after my exhaust pieces!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like and want them..... do we have a price for this product yet??


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I like and want them..... do we have a price for this product yet??


The price is in the link in the first post.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like it and the price!! On my list to buy!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Skillz- thanks to GM designers, pillowball mounts are not going to ever be an easy project for any company.
Any available systems to date all use stock oem top mounts.
Later
Steve


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

what is the shipping to canada for thease?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Pm me your address and we will get you a quote.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Would it be cheaper if i picked them up? i pmed you!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I am waiting for response from DGR, honestly, it would be cheaper for me to ship, due to the instore price is more plus tax, as soon as I get a response, you'll have a price. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I want the local salvage yard to get a Z-link car dammit! Someone come to NY and wreck your car so I can take the rear suspension!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No worries, the Eco suspension is being built and we will be testing it, should only be a little longer, we got your back!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW these look nice! 
Good work InsaneSpeed


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

woa wait this kit wont work on an eco?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

They fit on the Eco now, but here is the reason DGR is waiting, they need to check spring rates and height, that is the main reason, the fronts fit for sure, the rears yes but may be too tall or stiff, we will find out soon, obviously, you want to wait, lol. Not a problem.
Later
Steve


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Any updates Steve?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We should have one for ya very soon!
Steve


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am interested to see your ECO dumped on these. Definitely going to help me make up my mind.


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I am interested to see your ECO dumped on these. Definitely going to help me make up my mind.


yea definately want to see it on an eco with stock wheels, cause i know im going to have to get new wheels asap with the coil overs


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Ditto eco dumped on stock wheels!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What is the drop with these on a ltz cruze (z link)? 
I might be selling my pedders springs and get my hands on these. Great price. Steve, is there a holiday sale for these haha ? I live in Toronto let me know the entire cost including shipping please and thank you sir !


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Steve...

Any news on fitment on ECO without ZLink?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

They are height adjustable, my guess at the range would be .5in-3in


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

has anyone even bought a set of these,or will i have to be the first


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am still waiting to hear about fitment on an ECO...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

As is everyone I believe! Come on Steve put a set on yours for us!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im gonna order a set before christmas,so hopefully dumped on steelies lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Grab some spacers and flush your steelies! Lol

Sent from my rooted Galaxy S2 on CM7.1 with Siyah Kernel OC'd to 1.4GHz


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

+ 1! Dump that biatch!


FatKidsCruze said:


> As is everyone I believe! Come on Steve put a set on yours for us!




Sent from my rooted Galaxy S2 on CM7.1 with Siyah Kernel OC'd to 1.4GHz


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

**** send me a set then if they fit I'll send my payment haha! 

On a serious note I've decided on what wheels I want, but I need some coilovers so I can take measurements to get the flushest fit without stretching the tires too much.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What type of rims you looking at? I'm starting to look into rims soon lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

for rims if you got the cash,ive found team dyanmcies will make some rims decently cheap 190 a wheel then some real high baller who wanna drop some ccw or some works your looken at 2500 for a set and all these rims ive looked at are custom 18x8 with a et30


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah it sucks tht the cruZe bolt pattern is so hard to find. And when you do find them, there spoooppoooo expensive !


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

probably cheaper just to press in some hubs with a 5*114.3 bolt pattern then find rims that fit the Cruze. Also, would make it easier to sell later on too when you wanna switch!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Would love to see these on a US cruze ASAP! I might have to sell my Pedders Springs after I get my new front coils.............which is taking foooooooorrrever!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Grab some spacers and flush your steelies! Lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted Galaxy S2 on CM7.1 with Siyah Kernel OC'd to 1.4GHz


flush dimond racing wheels on a cruze,im gonna be the first lol im so JDM


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Would these fit a LTZ RS, just to make sure before I order haha. I'm ready to order by the end of this week Steve..... I just need some more info ! Thanks for everything! PM me or email me at [email protected] ! Thanks Steve! For everyone else, I'll be getting these this week hopefully in 3 weeks I'll have them installed for everyone ! Stay tuned guys !


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

What do these coilovers do to your car? Better suspension?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, well kinda as most people would say, haha!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

some people are bigs fans of coilovers and some people cant stand coilovers! so its all in what you prefer!


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

a little over a grand eh... lock me in at 850 and you got a deal!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha I'm afraid 1,000 is the best and lowest price for coilovers on the cruze. The pedders coilovers are $1,500 .... Currently.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

930 for d2 925 for ksport there is others


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

D2 makes coilovers for the cruze ?!!!!!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes according to Nopi they are available for the Cruze. I'm still waiting on someone to confirm available coilovers WILL work on an ECO.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Yes, the all available coilovers will work on the ECO. As far as Ksport/D2(which are the same design, made in the same plant in China, just different colors), we used to carry them, heck we ran them on our Element(first set of ksports in the country), we no longer offer them due to horrible quality, horrible customer service with them direct, and horrible warranty. That is why we carry DGR, great all around, LIFETIME WARRANTY, actually does real R&D before shipping them out, and competitive prices. DGR also offers more options with spring rates along with custom spring rates with no extra wait on build time.

RS-Sending Order Form

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright perfect , I like the DGR coilovers! A lot of my buddies recommended DGR suspension on the Cruze. Thanks for the order form Steve, I'll be placing the order in tomorrow night and I will pm you once completed!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

steve can i order the bumpstops later or is it one time only


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Yes, you can order them later, we need to add that to the site, thanks for pointing that out, noted.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Picking up my DGR coilovers next week, by Monday they should be installed! I'll have a lot of pics posted ! Stay tuned fellas


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

They will be posted ASAP ! So excited for this mod. Coilovers really gives the cruze a totally different look to the car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Springs just didn't cut it for me


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Quick question to the vendor; I noticed those torsion bearings aren't sealed (at least from the pictures). How often have you noticed that they need greasing? I suppose this depends on the environment. I ended up having to grease mine every 2-3 months or they'd start popping.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im going to get my coilovers sprayed, even though I dont drive the cruze in the winter a lot. Ive noticed in my area, coilovers tend to freeze up if you drive a lot during winter. Me and some buddies just removed the coilovers with stock springs just for winter and just to be safe, on past cars. My buddy ( 08 CIVIC Si , Skunk2 coilovers ) had a hard time adjusting the height of his car after a winter season. First year he didnt remove them, he had issues. I will always play on the safe side....so I will be removing mine haha! 

That is also why i went with DGR Suspension and InsaneSpeedMotorsports....Great quality, great prices and AMAZING customer service, and thats what matters most, imo. oh............ya and uhh.......... LIFETIME WARRANTY!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

+ This is my last "BIG" mod I do to my Cruze, Go big or go home. Dropping this thang to the ground.....if im scrapping or not lol

going for a 4" drop.....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, I ran my coilovers year round on the Regal. Never had an issue adjusting them or with the torsion bearings freezing. My issues were more around the fact that I had about 1/8" between the tire and the spring, and the torsion bearings eventually filled up with dirt enough to dry out and not turn anymore. I went 2 winters on these.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont "speed" in the cruze...........haha, so coilovers shouldnt be an issue, i just want a nice tight suspension with NO sway, gotta grab some UR braces though!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i feel you man, imo, just clean them once a month....but i wouldnt suggest an air gun. A "homemade" tool would work haha!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I dont "speed" in the cruze...........haha, so coilovers shouldnt be an issue, i just want a nice tight suspension with NO sway, gotta grab some UR braces though!


If you want no sway, lowered and rock hard stiff springs aren't the way to do it. You'll still get some sway in there until you get a beefy front and rear sway bar as well as strut tower bars and under-body reinforcement bars and polyurethane bushings on all of the joints, including control arm bushings, sway bar bushings and links, subframe bushings, and if applicable, lateral link and trailing arm bushings.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yeah i feel you man, imo, just clean them once a month....but i wouldnt suggest an air gun. A "homemade" tool would work haha!


Well, that officially makes them specialty modifications that can't be used for daily driving. Once a month is a bit of a pain to remove your wheels, lol. I think if you found a way to shield the torsion bearings, you'd get less dirt in there and they might last longer, but they might also be more difficult to grease.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

They do not use torsion bearings on the cruze, it uses the bearing in the top mount for movement, no popping! What you are seeing is a rubber isolator in the pics.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Like Steve said , they are pretty much protected overall anyways, shouldn't have a problem with them! Ill take pics tonight close up every angle of the coilovers! 

Plus I'm not to worried about them, the roads around my area are pretty nice and clean, fresh paved for most roads haha! 



P.S. I'm going super low :$


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean, starting off with coilovers first give it that Extra tightness ! I will be ordering most of the UR braces real soon! Trying to get a "b" or "c" pillar strut, behind driver headrests or backseat headrests ! 




XtremeRevolution said:


> If you want no sway, lowered and rock hard stiff springs aren't the way to do it. You'll still get some sway in there until you get a beefy front and rear sway bar as well as strut tower bars and under-body reinforcement bars and polyurethane bushings on all of the joints, including control arm bushings, sway bar bushings and links, subframe bushings, and if applicable, lateral link and trailing arm bushings.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Best prices at InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> That is also why i went with DGR Suspension and InsaneSpeedMotorsports....Great quality, great prices and AMAZING customer service, and thats what matters most, imo. oh............ya and uhh.......... LIFETIME WARRANTY!


good luck getting your lifetime if the companys goes under


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> They do not use torsion bearings on the cruze, it uses the bearing in the top mount for movement, no popping! What you are seeing is a rubber isolator in the pics.
> Thanks,
> Steve


Steve, please take a picture of each component in these springs disassembled so people know what they're buying. 

Here, I'll make it easy for you. I'd like to know what the following parts are. I'm referring to the silver metallic piece between the spring and the adjustment nut. 










It looks a whole lot like this torsion bearing sold by Eibach, except perhaps without the upper and lower sleeves:









If there are two bearings in the strut mount, it would be nice to know exactly what they look like and what is needed to maintain them. I can't see where two would exist in that top mount. Naturally, the bearing that the strut piston mounts to will be a spherical bearing, but what kind of bearing keeps the spring from seizing up when you turn your wheel? There has to be a way to eliminate spring seat friction. 




CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Like Steve said , they are pretty much protected overall anyways, shouldn't have a problem with them! Ill take pics tonight close up every angle of the coilovers!
> 
> Plus I'm not to worried about them, the roads around my area are pretty nice and clean, fresh paved for most roads haha!
> 
> ...


Protected by what? A warranty? What happens of the company goes under? Are you going to remove your entire suspension and send it back for warranty replacement and keep your car on jack stands or bricks until you get them back, while you pay for the shipping to its destination? Not exactly free. Roads are never, ever clean. They are dusty and dirty, and occasionally wet. When your tire kicks up dirt and water, it will eventually cake up the grease used in the bearings if they're not sealed extremely well and you'll get popping noises while turning the steering wheel. It may not happen in a month, but I guarantee you that with an exposed torsion bearing, you will not go 6 months without your suspension popping. 



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, starting off with coilovers first give it that Extra tightness ! I will be ordering most of the UR braces real soon! Trying to get a "b" or "c" pillar strut, behind driver headrests or backseat headrests !


The only thing coilovers will give you is a lower ride height and will probably have you riding close to the bump stops. The only reason you'll be reducing body roll is because you won't have any suspension travel left, lol.

Will you be autocrossing this car, or just for show? Either way is a good reason to get some coilovers, but if you're autocrossing, you might want to do some research in a topic called dynamic camber. 



jakkaroo said:


> good luck getting your lifetime if the companys goes under


Precisely. 

I'm making a bit of a deal about this because I've installed aftermarket coil over kits for people on a number of occasions and maintaining them can become a real chore. If someone's going to drop $1000+ on a set of coilovers, it would be nice to know exactly how they are designed and what kind of bearings are used so they know:

A. whether or not they can get replacement bearings if the company goes belly up
B. how often they'll need to thoroughly clean and re-grease their bearings

Might be worth noting that servicing torsion bearings requires you to find a way to separate the spring from the surface it's pressing the torsion bearing against. Some people make a marking on where the adjuster nut is and adjust the nut all the way down the sleeve so they can create enough slack in the spring to get in between it to clean the bearing. It's still a pain in the ass, but luckily it only needs to be done on the front springs. 



Either these DGR coilovers have some fancy sealed torsion bearing built into the top mount, or the torsion bearing is what I arrowed in red in the above picture and they will definitely get dirty and need to be cleaned and re-greased at least twice a year if you live in a very forgiving climate, 3-6 times a year if you don't.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

That is NOT a torsion bearing, it is a spring washer for easy adjustment, gives the spring something smooth to slide on. On the cruze coilovers, it uses the STOCK top mount, which has a bearing built in, no need for a torsion bearing. DGR has been around for years overseas, they are 3 years in the USA, they keep growing. Yes, there is always a chance that eny company can go under, but most coiovers have a 90 day or 1 year, atleast these have the possibility of Lifetime.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Steve, please take a picture of each component in these springs disassembled so people know what they're buying.
> 
> Here, I'll make it easy for you. I'd like to know what the following parts are. I'm referring to the silver metallic piece between the spring and the adjustment nut.
> 
> ...


+1 for asking some great questions...

+1 to ISM for replying and sorting them out!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> That is NOT a torsion bearing, it is a spring washer for easy adjustment, gives the spring something smooth to slide on. On the cruze coilovers, it uses the STOCK top mount, which has a bearing built in, no need for a torsion bearing. DGR has been around for years overseas, they are 3 years in the USA, they keep growing. Yes, there is always a chance that eny company can go under, but most coiovers have a 90 day or 1 year, atleast these have the possibility of Lifetime.
> Thanks,
> Steve


That makes more sense. I missed you saying that these require the use of the stock mounts in your initial post because it isn't listed on your website. I'd recommend adding that information there should anyone find it that hasn't come across this thread. 

http://insanespeedmotorsports.com/s...=product_info&cPath=9_58_59_61&products_id=31

I'm used to working with coilover kits that use torsion bearings and custom machined strut mounts that have built-in camber adjustments so that when you lower your car, you don't throw off the car's dynamic camber.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

personally ive never heard of dgr and all the review i look up on them say there trash,so i went ksport to hope for the best i mean comon coilovers arent going to last forever anyways,and from what people say about dgr on the focus i cant imagine what will be said about the cruze....but then again you never now


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> personally ive never heard of dgr and all the review i look up on them say there trash,so i went ksport to hope for the best i mean comon coilovers arent going to last forever anyways,and from what people say about dgr on the focus i cant imagine what will be said about the cruze....but then again you never now


Honestly, if the shocks are good, then you should be alright. This is of course considering that factory replacement shocks are somewhere around $250 for the whole car. Here's how I've done it a few times in the past:

Sleeves for $80 per axle
Allstar Performance ALL64143 - Allstar Performance 2.5 in. Coil-Over Kits - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Springs for $80 per axle (you can get them in any length from 7" to 14" and any load rating from 100 pounds to over 500 pounds
QA1 Precision Products 12-300 - QA1 Coil Springs - Overview - SummitRacing.com

On some cars, the sleeves slide right over the factory struts. However, the value in a kit like this comes with the ability to have adjustable shocks, which are necessary when you're going with a heavier load rating spring. The question I'd be asking is how good these DGR shocks are. You can't really screw up the sleeves, springs, and adjusting nuts.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well if you wait till wednesday chevycruzers will have his intalled

h3llion


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We used to sell KSport, too many issues to be honest, we dropped them, used to even run them on the Element, could never get them to work right and the springs were rusted in 3 months of summer time. We have sold Focus sets from DGR, not one issue has come back, that is weird, we have honestly had only 1 issue with DGR and that was they sent two rights to one customer. Miata guys love DGR's.
Later,
Steve


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well if you wait till wednesday chevycruzers will have his intalled
> 
> h3llion


I'll be looking forward to his review of them.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I bought my Eibachs to hold me over till some reviews are up on the coilovers out there in the market place... looking forward to some reviews!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll be looking forward to his review of them.


Me too bc this is on my list.

h3llion


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Yeah I bought my Eibachs to hold me over till some reviews are up on the coilovers out there in the market place... looking forward to some reviews!


true...but a reputable company should not need reviews....but dgr is pretty new and well i have that mind set if its not tested by real racers why bother. does dgr have a race team?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> true...but a reputable company should not need reviews....but dgr is pretty new and well i have that mind set if its not tested by real racers why bother. does dgr have a race team?


I would say reviews on new cars is needes

h3llion


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Picked them up this morning.....looking real good! Special Thanks To Steve @ InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com ! 

Got the okay from my mechanic to bring them in this wednesday  

Before and after shots will be posted in the thread!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for the blurry_ness _haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If your worried about "dirty" roads or whatever, you can always come up with something to protect the shocks themselves ! A sleeve or something around the coilovers ! I've never had a problem with any car + coilover combo. Low and Slow, not like I can hit any high speeds in the cruze anyways lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Picked them up this morning.....looking real good! Special Thanks To Steve @ InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com !
> 
> Got the okay from my mechanic to bring them in this wednesday
> 
> Before and after shots will be posted in the thread!


Screw the coilovers, sick carpet!

On topic: Will await your review sir


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> If your worried about "dirty" roads or whatever, you can always come up with something to protect the shocks themselves ! A sleeve or something around the coilovers ! I've never had a problem with any car + coilover combo. Low and Slow, not like I can hit any high speeds in the cruze anyways lol


I was worried about torsion bearings. If you've ever used a custom top mount with a spherical strut piston bearing and an open torsion spring bearing, you'll know exactly what I'm talking about. 

Since you're using the factory top mount though, this is not relevant.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I was worried about torsion bearings. If you've ever used a custom top mount with a spherical strut piston bearing and an open torsion spring bearing, you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> Since you're using the factory top mount though, this is not relevant.


I know exactly what you're talking about, I has these issues on two different cars using Ground Control coilovers. No matter how often I greased them they wouldn't last more than a year before they were destroyed. It probably didn't help that they were daily drivers and I worked on a dirt road.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Screw the coilovers, sick carpet!
> 
> On topic: Will await your review sir


Haha , I gutted her down. And yes guys I understand we're your coming from, the DGR coilovers are protected pretty well. Underneath the spring they installed a nice plastic shield to protect the steel bar inside the coilovers. They are a great quality set, just gotta wait till I install them tomorrow . Gotta work them in so I Won't be able to test them out at "high speeds" lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The review and a lot of pics will be uploaded tomorrow after I'm done having some fun with her ! I'll keep you guys posted on this! I'm sure they will be awesome ! DGR has a nice understanding of coilovers from what Ive seen ! Over and out


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, I just ordered and paid for a set less than an hour ago. From Steve @ ISM. I am looking forward to recieving them. I'll keep you all posted on my experience. I will be installing them myself and will be adding a DIY thread and a VID on youtube as well as feedback.
Can't wait! I hope it's less than a month?
Stay tuned


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice buddy congrats ! You WON'T be disappointed ! Plus with Steve at insane , you have nothing to worry about . He will make sure you receive them as fast as possible !


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

My DGR's finally arrived today! A tad longer than expected, but I am very pleased so far with the quality of these units. I also got a set of their lug nuts. They are really nice too(red).
Thanks to Steve at Insane Speed Motorsports ISM for the excellent service. ISM is definately a great place to to business. Reasonable prices and great fast dervice.
You will not be dissappointed I'm sure.
Thank you Steve....

I will be installing them soon. I should have detailed pics and DIY thread as well...


----------

